
Pingendo – Bootstrap 4 builder - rahimnathwani
http://pingendo.com/v4-beta/
======
rahimnathwani
I somehow missed the earlier version of this when it was posted >1 year ago. I
was creating some landing pages for a non-profit today, and hadn't done it for
a while, so searched online to find a (hopefully free) tool that would output
reasonably clean HTML, but provide a bit of help with drag/drop components.

Pingendo seems to do what I need for the moment, and was easy to install with
brew cask.

